# Incinerating "Magnetic Ballasts"



## gotsand (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi all.

We are currently trying to "recover" copper from a slew of "magnetic ballasts" left over from previous jobs. 

Hopefully someone has some knowledge of why the copper windings after incinerating turns to a silver or aluminum color. Is it a different alloy of copper? 

We have only taken 1 unit to the recyclers mixed in with our other copper and I don't recall if anything was said about it.

It just looks odd.

We have been trying different methods to get that nasty tar away from the copper. We just recently started to incinerate the ballasts "whole" with holes and that seems to speed things up. Before, we were taking the casings apart and then incinerating. Either way, the copper just doesn't look as good as when we just cut away the tar without burning. 

Anyway, I enjoy the forum.


----------



## Geo (Jan 17, 2012)

it is aluminum wire (EC wire).manufacturing at the time when copper prices were on the rise started using aluminum wire in many appliances including electric motors,transformers and even wiring inside housing.since that time laws have changed and the use of aluminum wire has been discontinued in many of these appliances because it poses an electrical fire hazard.laws effecting aluminum house wire in mobile homes went into effect in the early 80s.since aluminum wire was used for a decade and more before laws were changed theres still alot of this stuff out there.when buying scrap for resale value, always check dates on any tags and check manufacturer for details on materials used. after awhile you get used to what you see and can judge by sight or even weight (aluminum being lighter than copper) whether a light ballast or electric motor has copper or aluminum windings.


----------



## qst42know (Jan 18, 2012)

It wouldn't surprise me to find aluminum windings in modern ballasts. Some fractional HP motors still have aluminum windings or a mix of both aluminum start windings and copper run windings. Aluminum failed has house wiring because the connections done in the field by homeowners or electricians can't be tightly controlled. Few followed the proper procedures required for the safe use of aluminum wire.

In a manufacturing environment they can ensure the connections aren't a fire hazard and save a bundle on copper costs.


----------



## gotsand (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies.

So evidently the coils must be copper clad aluminum.

The windings are clearly the color of copper. 

Well, it looks like we need to go do some separating. Oh, boy.


----------



## Geo (Jan 18, 2012)

don't despair too much.if the material has already been paid for and is essentially free, EC grade aluminum is the highest grade aluminum and in some places brings close to what copper wire does in scrap.of course it has to be incinerated to remove the varnish and the copper coating.do not let it get hot enough to melt.any brazed ends or melted joints need to be removed and of course it needs to be clean and free of contamination.


----------

